# Awesome "unnecessary" Tools



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

few days off this week.....trying to organize my tools and found a lot of awesome "unnecessary" tools

I know everybody spends money on awesome tools which now collect the dust but no one brings it on 

now let's have some fun and learn something new


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I bought this hopper 4 years ago to do 3 rooms......never used again


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

pump diverter....totally useless


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Probably the mudbox would be mine, haven't used the bazooka yet so that could end up on the list 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Those hoppers and rollers have there place tho 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Aussiecontractor said:


> Probably the mudbox would be mine, haven't used the bazooka yet so that could end up on the list
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




The big one just collecting the dust
View attachment 35329



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have to Columbia box handles I use because of my extendable handles. A couple banjos because they don't run fibafuse very well. 1 Blue Line extendable spotter handle and tons of painting crap because I don't like to paint


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Where would i start, I tend to sell what i found is not for me so i can buy new tools i think might be better.

Its a big list of had and sold ive lost track, Currently i have columbia 2.5 and 3.5 heads with anglebox not doing much, A hopper like yours keke and mud diverter. 7 ten and 12 boxes. The off angle mudheads are a dud and also two HVLP sprayers, Small airless sprayer i havent used in years, Meduim airless gets used once a year. Sold a mudrunner and a 3.5 anglehead. Tryed many external corner rollers sold them, Tapepros the only one that works. Wallpaper machine i used for years but now the new wallpapers have made it redundent. Big mud masher that sits there, So many different mixers you woudnt believe they gone now, You have to try these things though, Only way to learn.


----------

